# Pictures of where to insert thermometers



## straatshootr (Dec 23, 2011)

Would people mind putting some pics here of where/how to insert probe thermometers in the typical pieces of meat, turkey, chicken, ribs, roasts, etc.?  I've seen some in individual threads, and searched but I don't really see a concise location of pics?  It is important to put it in the right places, depth, etc.  So I think it would be good for us newbies to have a one spot reference for it.  I've used what people described that they did, but a picture is worth a thousand words, well, a million words:)  If this is already on here somewhere, just please link.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 23, 2011)

Generally in the thickest part and in the center.... Missing the bone is a good idea too.... Since it is the tip of the therm that records the temp for display, it is a little difficult to show a picture.... To get to the thickest part of the center, the therm can enter the chunk of meat pretty much from any angle... Dave


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 23, 2011)

What Dave said, it doesn't matter where you put it in, the tip of the probe needs to be right in the middle of the meat,and for chicken or turkey I like to put one in the thickest part of the breast and one in the thigh where the thigh & breast come together. If you buy a roaster chicken or some turkeys they will have a pop up in them in the thick part of the breast. Generally its the plump part towards the top, about where your chest would be.


----------

